# hi everyone



## randy mckay (Apr 10, 2009)

new guy in town


----------



## randy mckay (Apr 10, 2009)

hi randy, welcome its nice to have you here


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi, Randy...it's nice to have you here!  

Always glad to see a new mind and experiences and opinions join the community.


----------



## MarineWife08 (Apr 17, 2009)

Welcome Randy, I'm new too but Oh well Hello!


----------



## MMA_FIGHTER (Feb 2, 2009)

welcome to the community...now leave.....we dont want you here. just kidding man...im a noob here too and really enjoy listening to all these morons tell people to get counseling....just kidding again...i like everyone here, good insight...dont be surprised if i respond to a subject and throw a little humor in there too...thanks for joining....see you around


----------

